# jar Inhalt anzeigen



## BlubBlub (2. Nov 2011)

hi ich habe eine jar Datei erstellt die auf dem Desktop im Ordner "Neu" liegt. 
Nun wollte ich mir den Inhalt der .jar Datei anzeigen.

Da ich kein WinRaR habe, da ich kein Geld dafür ausgeben will, hab ich versucht den Inhalt der Jar-Datei
über das jar Programm aus der jdk anzeigen zu lassen.

Dazu habe ich folgende Eingabe gemacht:
jar tf Api.jar 

Oder besser gesagt:
C:\Users\MyStandardkonto\Desktop\Neu> C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_29\bin\jar tf Api.jar

Daraufhin erscheint auf der Konsole diese Ausgabe:
java.util.zip.ZipException: error in opening zip file
                    at java.util.zip.ZipFile.open(Native Method>
                    at java.util.zip.ZipFile.<init><ZipFile.java:127>
                    at java.util.zip.ZipFile.<init><ZipFile.java:88>
                    at sun.tools.jar.Main.list<Main.java:979>
                    at sun.tools.jar.Main.run<Main.java:224>
                    at sun.tools.jar.Main.main<Main.java:1149>

Was mache ich also falsch?


----------



## Gast2 (2. Nov 2011)

Wer kauft schon WinRar?! 

Besorg dir das kostenlose 7Zip 

Das kann jat, tar, gz, zip, rar, ...............


----------



## BlubBlub (2. Nov 2011)

7 zip hab ich mir schon runtegeladen allerdings wenn ich mit Rechtsklick auf die Api.jar klicke und dort dann auf 7-Zip und dann auf Öffnen klicke erscheint die Meldung: 

Die Datei "C:\Users\MyStandardkonot\Desktop\Neu\Api.jar" kann nicht als Archiv geöffnet werden.


----------



## XHelp (2. Nov 2011)

1. Wie hast du denn die jar erstellt?
2. Kannst du einfach 
	
	
	
	





```
bla.jar
```
 in 
	
	
	
	





```
bla.zip
```
 umbenennen und ganz normal mit dem Standard-Windows-Zip-Ding es entpacken/packen.


----------



## Gast2 (2. Nov 2011)

ALso bei mir geht das genauso. Rechtsklick->7Zip->Öffnen


----------



## BlubBlub (2. Nov 2011)

Oh es klappt doch, hab wohl beim erstellen der ersten Api.jar einen Fehler gemacht. Weiß jetzt aber nicht genau welchen, hab einfach nochmal die Api.jar erstellt und danach gings. Danke für die Hilfe =)


----------

